# Can I use PhPBB FORUM in HTTP website



## Tech&ME (Oct 23, 2005)

Can I use a PhPBB FORUM software in a HTTP website. If it is possible to the PhPBB FORUM in a HTTP based website then how Can I install the same.


----------



## alib_i (Oct 23, 2005)

The service which is offering you the 'HTTP website' must support PHP and MySQL, or else it wont work.

-----
alibi


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Oct 23, 2005)

I dont understand your question .. What does HTTP Website means ..? Do you mean to install phpBB forum on a website ..? It is used for the very purpose .. Just download phpBB from their website and extract it .. Then upload the extracted files to your webserver and run the file 
	
	



```
*yourserver/phppbb/install/install.php
```

easy ..


----------



## Tech&ME (Oct 24, 2005)

it_waaznt_me said:
			
		

> I dont understand your question .. *What does HTTP Website means ..? *Do you mean to install phpBB forum on a website ..? It is used for the very purpose .. Just download phpBB from their website and extract it .. Then upload the extracted files to your webserver and run the file
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry for that guys actuall I spelt is wrong. Please read it as *HTML* instead.



			
				alib_i said:
			
		

> I found the following from the link given by 'it_waaznt_me'.
> 
> Based on the powerful PHP server language and your choice of MySQL, MS-SQL, PostgreSQL or *Access/ODBC database servers*, phpBB is the ideal free community solution for all web sites.



So, my question remains the same again, Can I use a website coded in pure *HTML* (not PhP) and install PhPBB Forum in it ? 
since it allows Acces/ODBC database also. 

Please Help Me.


----------



## kalpik (Oct 24, 2005)

No! You have to have PHP and MySQL for phpBB to work.


----------



## Grid (Oct 24, 2005)

Tech&ME said:
			
		

> So, my question remains the same again, Can I use a website coded in pure HTML (not PhP) and install PhPBB Forum in it ? Question
> since it allows Acces/ODBC database also.
> 
> Please Help Me.




See the forum is a sep software and your website is seperate. Both can be linked after your forum is installed. So both exist and are not a part of one another.

If you on a server that has Php/MySQL support then phpbb can be installed. As for your HTML files any webserver can run them.

edit: Sorry it supports ODBC so if you are on Windows hosting then you can go for Access or MsSQL server.

So upload your sites HTML Pages and then install phpbb in a sep folder say forum. When its installed then give the link in your HTML pages to the forum i.e www.ursite.com/forum etc.

If you are less on space then you can install Mybb a Vbulletin look alike. It takes very less space. It can be downloaded from *www.mybboard.com/


----------



## Retro (Oct 24, 2005)

PhpBB runs on purely Php and MySQL and very little of HTML, so the answer to your question is NO! There is no forum script and there never can be one which'll run on Pure HTML because HTML does not have the power to do it. If your web host does not have PHP, then ditch it. PHP is the langauge of the future and present too. 

For Free PHP Hosting, goto *phpbb-host.com/.


----------



## alib_i (Oct 24, 2005)

Hey tech .. you didnt get our point ...

It doesnt matter if _you_ code a website in HTML or PHP ..
It matters if the _server_ in which you're hosting the website supports PHP or not
( and either MySQL or ODBC )

You may design a purely HTML based webpage and place a link for phpBB forum in it. Whereever you host the phpBB forum, it should have PHP and MySQL/ODBC support.

It's like thinkdigit site ... www.thinkdigit.com can have purely HTML coded pages. But www.thinkdigit.com/forum needs PHP+MySQL. So, whereever it's hosted .. the server must support both.

And yes .... phpBB runs with ODBC too ... not just MySQL. Atleast the website says so. I've never seen a forum with this combo altho.


-----
alibi


----------



## Tech&ME (Oct 24, 2005)

Thank you !

I am glad I got my answer that I was looking for.

Actually I have coded a Website in pure HTML (half finished) and suddenly I got confused with the PhPBB Forum installation issue.

Anyway, I am happy atleast to the extend that you guys helped me clarify my doubts.

Thanks again to all u.


----------



## Grid (Oct 24, 2005)

Sorry I remember I had installed phpbb on a friends corp network using Ms Access and it worked.

It does support MS- SQL Server too among other RDBMS.


----------

